# DIY Foam Iwagumi Style Rocks?



## -48- (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm thinking about making foam Iwagumi style rocks for my planted tank. I really love the look of Iwagumi layouts but currently lack the funds to go all out Iwagumi style. So for a cheap alternative would this be a reasonable solution? It would be similar to making a Diy foam background. How would this method hold up with a dirted tank? Thx.


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

I think it will float , unless you add a real rock around the foam to make it sink


----------



## -48- (Sep 19, 2010)

I was planning to stick em on the bottom of the tank with aquarium sealent. Then put dirted substrate around them. Making it kinda look like they're rising out of the substrate.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I have seen a LFS using foam to save cost on soil/rocks to form height (slightly different purpose from yours). It looked disgusting after several months as algae grew on it but there's no way to clean it (it cannot be removed easily). The foam also disintegrated. The LFS does not use the technique anymore - I bet it was a failed experiment they would not repeat even though the setup lasted for at least a year (probably longer) before being torn down.

Instead of rocks, another of my friend set up a tank using regular branches instead of driftwood. Yes, the branches disintegrated over time but he would keep replacing the branches. His tank was bare bottom and simple but very impressive. At least it's not as disgusting as the foam.

If I were you, I would just setup the tank without any rocks first. When I have the money, I will get the rocks.


----------



## -48- (Sep 19, 2010)

totziens said:


> I have seen a LFS using foam to save cost on soil/rocks to form height (slightly different purpose from yours). It looked disgusting after several months as algae grew on it but there's no way to clean it (it cannot be removed easily). The foam also disintegrated. The LFS does not use the technique anymore - I bet it was a failed experiment they would not repeat even though the setup lasted for at least a year (probably longer) before being torn down.
> 
> Instead of rocks, another of my friend set up a tank using regular branches instead of driftwood. Yes, the branches disintegrated over time but he would keep replacing the branches. His tank was bare bottom and simple but very impressive. At least it's not as disgusting as the foam.
> 
> If I were you, I would just setup the tank without any rocks first. When I have the money, I will get the rocks.


When I say foam, I mean insulation styrofoam panels. Cutting and shaping it to a desired look then covering it in portland cement.


----------



## -48- (Sep 19, 2010)

I read it took 1000s of years for styrofoam to breakdown. Maybe I'm wrong..


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

It's the same thing I meant


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

Just go for a walk and find some rocks. Unless you already have it lying around, I don't think buying a sheet of insulation foam and a bag of concrete will by any more economical than buying a few nice rocks, and you wont have tons of leftovers.


----------



## -48- (Sep 19, 2010)

Skizhx said:


> Just go for a walk and find some rocks. Unless you already have it lying around, I don't think buying a sheet of insulation foam and a bag of concrete will by any more economical than buying a few nice rocks, and you wont have tons of leftovers.


I have a couple of rocks laying around as well as some big pieces of lava rock but I feel that they dont necessarily give me that Iwagumi look I want. Making em out of insulation foam and cement I feel I can achieve the look I'm going for. It might turn out horribly wrong too! haha. I appreciate everyones input. thx.


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

Too much hassle ! I say just save your money and get the real deal they are rocks and will last you forever many years to come and many scape,$40 for 10 lb


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

portland cement would wreak havoc on your water chemistry. You're better off to do some looking around locally for some good stone.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I agree with NYREPS and AaronT, it's not worth the effort. The foam will not last.


----------



## -48- (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah, you have a point AaronT. I dont wanna complicate things for myself. I found this Landscaping Supplier nearby that has a ton of different stone and relatively cheap.I dont know what to buy though.. l know certain kinds of rocks can alter the water in a negative way so.. A little suggestion on what would be ok would help. Thx http://www.kellermaterial.com/boulders.html


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

-48- said:


> Yeah, you have a point AaronT. I dont wanna complicate things for myself. I found this Landscaping Supplier nearby that has a ton of different stone and relatively cheap.I dont know what to buy though.. l know certain kinds of rocks can alter the water in a negative way so.. A little suggestion on what would be ok would help. Thx http://www.kellermaterial.com/boulders.html


Take a small bottle of muriatic acid (available at hardware stores) and a small dropper with you to the stone yard. Put a few drops on the stone. If it fizzes it's too soft and will raise the pH of your tank. Be careful not to get the drops on your skin.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I was told even vinegar would do the same trick but I have never tried it myself. The common mistake is using lime stones and those that disintegrate in the water (rocks that are originated from clay).


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

totziens said:


> I was told even vinegar would do the same trick but I have never tried it myself. The common mistake is using lime stones and those that disintegrate in the water (rocks that are originated from clay).


Vinegar is a milder acid, but will work with obvious stone, such as limestone.


----------

